# Daily projector usage??



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm still fairly new to projectors and was wondering if I should limit my daily usage on it..I understand the bulbs only last for so long, but will I cause more harm by using it 5-7 hours a day??..I'm a huge movie buff and watch at least one movie a day, plus do some gaming and regular tv watching as well...Should I be giving it breaks, to cool down between movies??
Also, I unplug it every night..Is this good for it, or should I just leave it plugged all the time?
Thanks guys!!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It depends on how often you want to change a lamp. What projector and what is the expected lamp life? Calculate the cost of using it and see if it is worth it to you.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Unplugging it is not necessary unless you are not using a surge protector, which we hope you are. Make sure all connected equipment is using surge protection.

I had my system for a year without a SP & the week I got one I had a lightning strike. My equipment was spared :whew:! I was lucky, please don't risk it.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I believe you are better off running it for longer periods rather than on/off, particularly with regard to the bulb. 

I choose to use my plasma for anything less than 1.5hr (tv, recorded programming), preferring to fire up the projector for movies, but in your instance, once you factor in the expected bulb cost I'm guessing you'll fire yours up and enjoy.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I have an Epson 710HD..I guess I will just keep it plugged in from now on...Another question, would I benefit from a power conditioner, or is a good surge protector enough??..I have noticed a slight static sound in my center channel, when I crank it up, so I was thinking of getting a power conditioner, to see if helps with the static noise..I'm using a Sony center for now, until my Polk gets here.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

A surge protector is fine.

Generally, with regard to starting and stopping the power, the breakeven point between wear due to running time vs wear due to start cycles is probably somewhere between 1 and 4 hours. In other words, if you are going be using the projector again in less than an hour, definitely leave it running instead of restarting it. If you will be away from it for more than 4 hours, definitely turn it off. In between is uncertain, but I would err on the side of letting it run. The reason for this is that a high voltage pulsing is used to start the arc and this ages the lamp more than running it for an hour or more.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

My take is a surge protector will help protect in the event of electrical surges, lightning or otherwise. The conditioner is more for fluctuating/noisy incoming voltage, which I really don't know is necessary. That is probably dependent on how well your electric provider maintains voltage, mine is generally pretty stable. 

If your only having static/noise in the center channel, it is probably a center channel voice coil issue, so a power conditioner will be of no help there. Your new center should not have that problem. You can verify by swapping out a left or right with the center and see if it is indeed the center.

I don't have one yet, but I'd like to connect my projector to a backup power source, to protect it in the event of lost power (which we've had on occasion) while watching. I don't use the projector nearly as much as you, but if I did, I would seriously consider using one, especially if you're prone to power outages. I still haven't figured out how people connect those, when the projector is on the ceiling and a backup source is quite bulky, other than running a romex line from the backup to the projector, across the attic.


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

I had an Epson HC720 for a long time and now a JVC RS-55. I used the HC720 a lot more (probably close to 8 hr/day), since I had more free time and room mates who like video games, but I still use the RS-55 for at least a few hours a day. I have not seen a need to have a break, unless the air conditioning is out and its a really hot day - then it will probably overheat and shut down... Seriously though - no issue leaving it on for as long as you want to use it in normal circumstances. The HC720 bulbs lasted as just long as the book said they would, then it got pretty dim pretty quickly. Powering down/up is more of a detriment to the bulb than just leaving it on if it is only going to be off for a short while - it takes some doing to get those bulbs started up - so definitely don't make a habit of powering down for just a half hour or so.

On the static in the center channel only - almost certainly not an issue with incoming power. Remember that the incoming AC power is going to go through a AC-to-DC converter and DC voltage regulator, which is going to clean things up pretty well. Also, the fact that it is only one channel says it is not a system-wide issue to me. I added an AVR to my setup (APC Line-R 1200VA, specifically) for the amps, but only because the power in my area was not terribly reliable. We were having brown outs and such. Even the brownouts never caused any noticeable audio/video disturbance, but for $60 I now have piece of mind against brown outs - which the power company has corrected anyway. I use simple surge protectors on all the other equipment, including the projector, and that's just fine.

Unplugging isn't going to gain you anything except arm exercise. Your surge protector should have insurance on it, so if anything really ridiculous happens you should be covered anyway. If it doesn't have insurance, I would highly suggest you invest the extra $10 in a better one.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Awesome 
Thanks alot for the help guys!!..I'm gaining of wealth of knowledge from this site!!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I actually have 2 PJ's setup and use one for mostly just tv and the better one for mostly movies. I have one mounted to the cieling and one on a shelf just below it. Works great for me...:bigsmile:


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

tcarcio said:


> I actually have 2 PJ's setup and use one for mostly just tv and the better one for mostly movies. I have one mounted to the cieling and one on a shelf just below it. Works great for me...:bigsmile:


Sounds like a great idea to me!!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Horrorfan33 said:


> Sounds like a great idea to me!!


Yes, When I bought my Sony 1080p PJ I was going to sell my 720p Optoma but I figured I would just keep it and use it for tv. I am happy I did.


----------

